# cts blank



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

Looking for a place to buy a CTS blank. im not getting any returned emails/voicemails from RH customs. Any other source? Most dealers listed on RH site say they do not stock. 

looking for 
SE1203 or SE1363


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

*Cts*



USEF THE MAG said:


> Looking for a place to buy a CTS blank. im not getting any returned emails/voicemails from RH customs. Any other source? Most dealers listed on RH site say they do not stock.
> 
> looking for
> SE1203 or SE1363


let me check what I have a shop tomorrow, or give me a call
thanks 
Barry
Dream Weaver Custom Rods
717-215-6945


----------

